# I am definately going to rescue :)



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

I was in town today so popped in the petshop to have a look at the guinea pigs. I was'nt very pleased with the way they were being kept or the rabbits!!! The fella had 5 baby angora rabbits in a bird display cage with one bird feeder for food and one for water, one dwarf rabbit in what looked like a reptile tank with sliding glass doors and the guinea pigs were in bigger bird cages. While I was out there he pretended he had'nt changed the water for them and proceeded in doing so. I saw all droppings in it so obviously had'nt been changed from last night  The cages were in situe right next to the shop toilet aswell He said he gets them off pet breeders so they are well handled  Yeh but the breeders obviously don't give a dump how they are kept once sold to him!!! I said goodbye and walked out!! Seething and disgusted!!! I am not giving that man 12.95 for a guinea pig so he can keep more in the same disgusting way  I'm looking for a rescue now who deserve the money much more :thumbup:


----------



## Issi (May 24, 2010)

I agree - there are some many that people don't want anymore. A rescue is the way to go! Good luck in your piggy search.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Issi said:


> I agree - there are some many that people don't want anymore. A rescue is the way to go! Good luck in your piggy search.


Thankyou


----------



## dreadrey (Aug 26, 2010)

smart idea!

I wish i had done that......


----------

